# Где купить Hohner?



## jada-jada (19 Янв 2017)

С Юпитером, Акко всё понятно - связался с фабрикой и купил. Как быть с Hohner? Как я понял в магазинах цена завышена почти в два раза.


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (20 Янв 2017)

Какой Hohner?


----------

